# ET200 über 485-Repeater funktioniert nicht



## DerSchlangen (1 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab ein kleines Problem in meinem Bastelkeller!
Ich hab mir dort ein kleines Rack an die Wand gehängt um zuhause ein wenig Fortbildung zu betreiben.
Mit Step7 5.6 habe ich nun ein Projekt erstellt und aufgespielt.
Leider macht die Kommunikation zur ET Probleme. Topologische hängt die CPU am Repeater DP1 (LED leuchtet nicht, Abschlusswiederstand an CPU und Repeater auf ON). Die ET hängt an DP2 des Repeaters: Gleiches Bild. 

Der Repeater war im Netpro nicht eingebunden bzw. Er war nicht im Katalog.
Es ist ein 972-0aa01-0xa0

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das der Repeater ein Fehler hat da die DP leuchten nicht an sind?
Der Mode Schalter ist auf ON.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Oktober 2017)

Und ohne den Repeater dazwischen funktioniert es?


----------



## DerSchlangen (1 Oktober 2017)

Das hab ich auf die schnelle noch nicht probiert bin aber dran.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerSchlangen (1 Oktober 2017)

Nur um ganz sicher zu sein: Die Dp1 & Dp2 LED am Repeater leuchten wann genau? Bei Aktivität auf dem Bus oder Dauerhaft wenn die Verbindung steht?
Muss ich den Repeater im Dimatic Projekt anlegen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerSchlangen (1 Oktober 2017)

Leider auch so ohne Funktion.
Das PG meldete mir mit gesteckten Repeater das es einen Unterschied zwischen  Projekt und realer Baugruppe gebe.
Alle Baugruppen wurden aber nach Bestellnummer auf der Klappe eingegeben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Oktober 2017)

De Repeater musst du nicht projektieren, du hast ja keinen Diagnose-Repeater. Bei größeren Netzen sollte man in den Netzeinstellungen angeben, dass eine entsprechende Anzahl an Repeatern vorhanden ist. Dann werden die Busparameter passend berechnet. Die LEDs am Repeater zeigen die Busaktivität in den jeweiligen Segmenten an. 

Aber ich würde den Repeater erstmal außen vor lassen, wenn du es auch ohne diesen nicht ans Laufen bekommst.

Hast du an deinem PG eine Profibus-Schnittstelle, um mal zu sehen wer sich bei erreichbaren Teilnehmern so meldet?


----------



## DerSchlangen (1 Oktober 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> De Repeater musst du nicht projektieren, du hast ja keinen Diagnose-Repeater. Bei größeren Netzen sollte man in den Netzeinstellungen angeben, dass eine entsprechende Anzahl an Repeatern vorhanden ist. Dann werden die Busparameter passend berechnet. Die LEDs am Repeater zeigen die Busaktivität in den jeweiligen Segmenten an.
> 
> Aber ich würde den Repeater erstmal außen vor lassen, wenn du es auch ohne diesen nicht ans Laufen bekommst.
> 
> Hast du an deinem PG eine Profibus-Schnittstelle, um mal zu sehen wer sich bei erreichbaren Teilnehmern so meldet?


Ich habe jetzt die Verkabelung nicheinmal überprüft. Ich habe tatsächlich einen Fehler an einem Stecker gefunden. Nachdem ich diesen behoben war sind die LEDs am Repeater gelb am leuchten. Auch die Blinkfrequenz der Fehlerleuchten an CPU und ET haben dich geändert.
Werde mich heute abend nochmal auf die Station einwählen und weitersuchen.
Da war ja der Repeater zu gedacht:
Der lag in meiner Kiste und da meine Profibusstecker nicht durchsteckbar waren hab ich gedacht kann ich über den Repeater per PB auf die CPU. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerSchlangen (1 Oktober 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hast du an deinem PG eine Profibus-Schnittstelle, um mal zu sehen wer sich bei erreichbaren Teilnehmern so meldet?



So wie angekündigt habe ich mich mal per DP mit dem Rechner auf den Bus eingewählt indem ich mich auf den Repeater gesteckt habe. Ich sehe beide Teilnehmer und bin damit endgültig jenseits meines Erfahrungstandes :-(


----------



## DerSchlangen (1 Oktober 2017)

Als Ergänzung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Oktober 2017)

Da bin ich momentan auch überfragt. Die Option "Baugruppenwechsel im Betrieb" hast du doch hoffentlich nicht gesetzt.

Da so wie es aussieht deine Komponenten Gebrauchtteile sind, würde ich diese erst einmal im Hauptrack der CPU einbauen und dort auf Funktion testen. Dann weißt du zumindest was definitiv funktioniert.

Dann die ET200M mit dazunehmen, und mit einem Minimalaufbau mit z.B. einer DI-Karte beginnen. Da deine IM für Redundanz geeignet ist und ich das erst einmal vor längerer Zeit im Einsatz hatte, weiß ich nicht ob bei Nicht-Redundantem Einsatz etwas besonderes zu beachten ist.


----------



## PN/DP (1 Oktober 2017)

Am Repeater die 3 Schalter: stehen die alle nach rechts ("ON")?
Die HW Konfig ist in die CPU geladen?
Sind zwischen der ET200M und den SM alle Rückwandbusverbinder vorhanden?
Was heißt "_Auch die Blinkfrequenz der Fehlerleuchten an CPU und ET haben sich geändert_"?
Besteht das Problem auch bei Projektierung mit Step7 V5.5 oder älter?

Du hast einen CP343-1EX21 im Rack - warum willst Du mit Deinem PG via Profibus auf die CPU zugreifen?

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Oktober 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Du hast einen CP343-1EX21 im Rack - warum willst Du mit Deinem PG via Profibus auf die CPU zugreifen?



Weil ich ihm geschrieben habe er soll das machen um die Profibusverbindung und die sichtbaren Teilnehmer zu prüfen. Den Thread bitte vorher lesen.


----------



## PN/DP (1 Oktober 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du hast einen CP343-1EX21 im Rack - warum willst Du mit Deinem PG via Profibus auf die CPU zugreifen?
> ...





DerSchlangen schrieb:


> Da war ja der Repeater zu gedacht:
> Der lag in meiner Kiste und da meine Profibusstecker nicht durchsteckbar waren hab ich gedacht kann ich über den Repeater per PB auf die CPU.


Das klingt für mich eher so, als ob die Absicht, via Profibus auf die CPU zuzugreifen, schon vor Deinem Tip bestand. Den Thread vorher bitte gründlich lesen 

Harald


----------



## DerSchlangen (1 Oktober 2017)

Hallo und erstmal Danke für eure Tipps!

Erstmal die Antworten die ich schuldig bin:
- Alle drei Schalter am Repeater stehen auf "ON". Das muss auch so: Der Busabschluss von jedem Strang ist am Repeater. Der Dritte Schalter - beim draufgucken wohl eher der mittlere - hebt ja wenn er auf "OFF" steht wie ich es gelesen hab die Verbindung beider Stränge auf. bzw. es erlöschen die DP LED's.
- Die HW Konfig ist Übersetzt und in die CPU geladen. Habe diesen Vorgang mehrfach wiederholt.
- Ja alle Rückwandsegmente sind vorhanden und verbunden also zumindest der "Fanghaken" ist eingeschnappt. 
- Als der Stecker nicht ordentlich war leuchtete der BF auf der ET in Dauerlicht, jetzt blinkt er mit 1 Hz.
- Step7 v5.5 hab ich nicht zu Verfügung. Leider.
- Im Moment übertrage ich per MPI ich über MPI das hat zwei Gründe: 1.) Ich wollte meinen USB Adapter ausprobieren 2.) Ich wusste nicht das man die CPU auch über die CP laden kann. Allerdings stimmt es auch was ihr geschrieben habt: ich wollte trotzdem die Möglichkeit haben mich direkt auf den Bus zu stöpseln.


So meine Fragen:
Wenn es ein der Module sein würde, müsste dann nicht der SF leuchten? Wenn ich alle Module ziehen würde, alle Module außer der ET200 aus parametrieren würde und dann alles i.O. ist müsste der BF weg gehen oder ist diese Parametrierung wegen fehlenden Nutzen nicht zulässig? Wie lade ich über den CP? Braucht es da Vorbereitung?

Also ich bin heute leider nicht weiter gekommen.


----------



## JesperMP (2 Oktober 2017)

DerSchlangen schrieb:


> Wie lade ich über den CP? Braucht es da Vorbereitung?



Du hast ein 6GK7 343-1EX21-0XE0 "S7 CP for Industrial Ethernet TCP/IP with SEND/RECEIVE and FETCH/WRITE interface, PROFINET IO Controller, long data, UDP, TCP, ISO, S7 communication, routing."
Damit kannst du per TCP/IP auf der CPU zugreifen.

S7ONLINE muss auf Ethernet TCP/IP (nicht TCP/IP(auto) !!) eingestellt werden.
In das STEP7 Projekt und auf dein PC muss IP und Subnet eingestellt werden somit das CP343-1 und PC beide einander errichen kann.
Dann verbindest du dein PC mit der CP343-1 und startest ein Ladevorgang in der Hardwarekonfigurator.
In den Dialog der auftaucht, muss du Rack=o und Slot=2 einstellen, wenn diese Werte nicht automatisch eingestellt werden.
Mit der Taste unten (*) wird ein Suchvorgang gestartet.
Es taucht eine Liste auf mit gefundene Geräte, mit IP Adressen und/oder MAC Adressen.
Wenn der CP343-1 gefunden wird, kann man es auswählen und und mit der Taste "OK" wird der Ladevorgang gestartet. 
Wenn der CP343-1 kein IP adresse hat (**), wird man gefragt ob man den IP von Projekt zuweisen will, was man akseptiert.
Hiernach ist der HW Konfiguration geladen und man kann online gehen, programmbausteine laden usw.

*: Englisch "View", Deutsch "Suchen" glaube ich.
**: Wenn der CP343-1 schon ein IP adresse hat, und es ist eine IP Adresse der von der PC micht erreichbar ist, muss man abbrechen. Um die richtige IP auf die CP343-1 einzustellen, muss man zuerst sein PC auf die "falsche" IP von CP343-1 anpassen. Wenn man den obigen Vorgang wiederholt, wird die richtige IP Adresse eingestellt. Danach stellt man sein PC zurück auf die vorige "richtige" IP Adresse.


----------



## DerSchlangen (2 Oktober 2017)

Vielen lieben Dank JesperMP!

Das war ein wertvoller Tipp der mir sogar einiges hier erleichtert. Danke!
Ich werde deine Anleitung gleich Morgen einmal ausprobieren.

Leider fehlt jetzt immer noch ein Diagnose Ansatz wie ich weitermachen kann um den Fehler einzugrenzen.


----------



## DerSchlangen (4 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe das Problem leider noch immer nicht in den Griff bekommen. Ist der Bus aufgetrennt leuchtet BF dauerhaft auf ET und CPU. Ist der Bus verbunden leuchtet SF und BF blinkt mit 1Hz. Ich habe noch einmal Bilder von allen relevanten Diagnosedaten angehangen.
Warum sagt die Baugruppe in Bild 3 das sie unterschiedliche Konfigurationsdaten hat? Warum ist der "Ist" Zustand leer in Bild 2?
Leider kann ich die ET nicht einfach mal gegen eine Baugleiche austauschen: Ich habe keine!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu prüfen ob die Baugruppe defekt ist? Nützliche Zusatzinformation: Habe eben Testweise mal den Repeater rausgeworfen und die Einzeladern der Busleitung von Strang 1 und 2 verbunden: Hier war genau das gleiche Bild wie mit Repeater zu beobachten.


----------



## stricky (4 Oktober 2017)

Die et200m hat jetzt auch die Adresse 32? Die Karten hast du auch von dem slave eingefügt und nicht von der s7-300? Hast du die Karten an der CPU getestet? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerSchlangen (5 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Stricky,
Die Adresse ist richtig eingestellt, habe auch schon eine andere Adresse versucht: Keine Änderung.

Kannst du mir bitte kurz erklären was du mit "Karten vom Slave eingefügt" meinst?


----------



## DerSchlangen (6 Oktober 2017)

So...
Folgende Tests habe ich nun nochmal durchgeführt und habe leider keinen Unterschied zum Status quo feststellen können:
- Andere Bus Adresse (4) ausprobiert.
- ET200 nur mit DI Modul bestück, die beiden anderen Module demontiert und aus der Konfiguration genommen.

Leider kann ich die ET200 noch nicht tauschen da es mir noch nicht möglich war Ersatz zu besorgen. Kann der (aktive) Rückwandbus auch Probleme machen? Mich irritiert halt immer noch das in der Diagnose steht es wäre ein unterschied zwischen den montierten und parametrierten device vorhanden. Ich denke das gilt als ausgeschlossen, habe die Nummern mehrfach kontrolliert.


----------



## stricky (6 Oktober 2017)

DerSchlangen schrieb:


> So...
> Folgende Tests habe ich nun nochmal durchgeführt und habe leider keinen Unterschied zum Status quo feststellen können:
> - Andere Bus Adresse (4) ausprobiert.
> - ET200 nur mit DI Modul bestück, die beiden anderen Module demontiert und aus der Konfiguration genommen.
> ...


Hast du das eingangsmodul aus der gsd vom slave genommen?


Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerSchlangen (6 Oktober 2017)

stricky schrieb:


> Hast du das eingangsmodul aus der gsd vom slave genommen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


Ich denke schon, hab sie mir aus den direkten Unterordnern genommen.
Nur zum Verständnis:
Er sagt das die ET angeblich eine andere ist als verbaut und das kann an den gesteckten Modulen liegen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## curious_case (17 November 2017)

Ich habe ebenfalls gerade Probleme eine Verbindung mit einer ET200 aufzubauen (allerdings in einem komplett anderen Kontext). Hast du eine Möglichkeit, die Profibus DP-Telegramme mitzuschneiden? Ich könnte mir einen solchen Mitschnitt mal angucken und schauen, ob ich anhand dieser Nachrichten erkennen kann, warum eine Verbindung bei dir nicht funktioniert.

MfG

cc


----------

